# 2011 335d - 93k miles - Throwing SES P0112 - replaced sensor



## BimmerN0ob (Feb 16, 2017)

I've had really good milage with my 335d so far. Lately have had the SES on with code for P0112, so I had the sensor replaced by my mechanic. Cleared the code, and started the car up. Code goes away, but then on the subsequent start up, the code is back. Showing a similar (off the top of my head -40c reading, just like old sensor). Now the code after being cleared comes back right away. Engine is not rough, or see impact to fuel econo.

At this point, not sure which way to go, the *P0112* indicates the temp sensor (which I just replaced), could be:
a) wiring problem? -- need to check resistance
b) dud sensor out of the box? -- confirmed after resistance is fine?

Thoughts on where to go next? I've ready some posts where people call out MAF? Not sure if that's the associated code tho, I don't see any other codes thrown, my mechanic also didn't note any other codes other than the P0112.

The engine is NOT running rough, I have not had any tuning. Cold starts are fine. Confused what the problem is as milage is also not impacted negatively (symptoms commonly found by referencing P0112).


----------



## BimmerN0ob (Feb 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## 335lci (Oct 3, 2018)

Which temp sensor was replaced? Ambient temp is what I assume when you mentioned -40. The maf contains a temp sensor.


----------



## BimmerN0ob (Feb 16, 2017)

Updated on this, in the end this ended up being the two air temp sensors replaced including MAF (which finally resolved the issue).


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

BimmerN0ob said:


> Updated on this, in the end this ended up being the two air temp sensors replaced including MAF (which finally resolved the issue).


Thanks for posting the final resolution.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

-40 on the external BMW ambient sensor tells you the wires are disconnected (or sensor has failed open) FWIW, -40C=-40F... =0.0V


----------

